# wifi

## darza

в cat /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules   нету wifi

как добавить в ядро карту wifi?

#ну блондинка я#

----------

## darza

 *darza wrote:*   

> в cat /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules   нету wifi
> 
> как добавить в ядро карту wifi?
> 
> #ну блондинка я#

 

все посмотрела в нете..скачала iwl3945 и iwp3945

в ядре есть только intel pro/w 2200bg & 2915agb

intel 2100

а что нужно не появляется

----------

## aramis

а что нужно не появляется[/quote]

а в ядре ничего и не появится... подгружай модули modprobe iwl3945 

извини, пошагово расписать все немогу но в общем в этом направлении думай блондинко  :Smile: 

http://gentoo.blog.ru/6628947/13284102/reply?page=1

----------

## darza

 *aramis wrote:*   

> а что нужно не появляется

 

а в ядре ничего и не появится... подгружай модули modprobe iwl3945 

извини, пошагово расписать все немогу но в общем в этом направлении думай блондинко  :Smile: 

http://gentoo.blog.ru/6628947/13284102/reply?page=1[/quote]

видела статью! пыталась по ней

# emerge iwl3945-ucode

все ок

# modprobe mac80211

# modprobe iwl3945

не срабытывает

----------

## bobdva

 *darza wrote:*   

>  *darza wrote:*   в cat /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules   нету wifi
> 
> как добавить в ядро карту wifi?
> 
> #ну блондинка я# 
> ...

 

какое ядро, какой чип ?

если ядро 2.6.22+ , то модуль для intel wifi 3945ABG в ядре должно быть включено:

```
 

CONFIG_IWLWIFI=m

CONFIG_IWLCORE=m

CONFIG_IWLWIFI_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_IWL3945=m

```

----------

## darza

ядро 2.6.25

----------

## darza

lspci | grep -i wireless 

03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection (rev 02)

emerge iwl3945-ucode

устанавливаю

modprobe mac80211

FATAL: Module mac80211 not found.

modprobe iwl3945

FATAL: Module iwl3945 not found

cat /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules

# PCI device 0x10ec:0x8168 (r8169)

SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="00:1d:60:95:27:dd", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="eth*", NAME="eth0"

что делать? как добавить wi-fi

----------

## sli

Это не модуль.  iwlwifi-3945-1.ucode ставится в /lib/firmware, где ищется соответствующей инфраструктурой ядра, а не модпробом. Следующая опция включена?

```
        Device Drivers ->

                Generic Driver Options ->

                        Hotplug firmware loading support

```

grep CONFIG_FW_LOADER /usr/src/linux/.config

----------

## darza

 *sli wrote:*   

> Это не модуль.  iwlwifi-3945-1.ucode ставится в /lib/firmware, где ищется соответствующей инфраструктурой ядра, а не модпробом. Следующая опция включена?
> 
> ```
>         Device Drivers ->
> 
> ...

 

grep CONFIG_FW_LOADER /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=m

----------

## sli

А у меня неизменяемое состояние "Включено в ядро" :-) Сам модуль загружен?

```
lsmod | grep firmware
```

Если нет, то есть смысл подгрузить (если не ошибаюсь, называется он firmware_class или firmware_loader).

Потом, согласно README, можно подгружать модуль iwlwifi и он должен найти прошивку из /lib/firmware, если hotplug правильно настроен.

А вообще, подробнее там:

```
bzless /usr/share/doc/iwl3945-ucode-2.14.1.5/README.iwlwifi-3945-ucode.bz2
```

----------

## darza

[quote="sli"]А у меня неизменяемое состояние "Включено в ядро"  :Smile:  Сам модуль загружен?

```
lsmod | grep firmware
```

lsmod | grep firmware

firmware_class         17152  2 qla2xxx,pcmcia

----------

